# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  τηλεοραση philips

## LAMPIS

ΖΗΤΑΩ  για τηλεόραση philips 42PFL8404/12 την man board  και το τροφοδοτικό

----------


## LAMPIS

Aκυρο επισκευασθεί το τροφοδοτικό

----------

